# Anyone remove there cat?



## gotsnow? (Mar 28, 2007)

Has anyone removed the catalytic converter and replaced it w/ a Y pipe on their 94 1500 (or similar truck)? Mines a 94 w/ the 5.9L v8. Of course this would mean drilling and tapping a holw to mount the O2 sensor in.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Just remember that removing the cat on your vehicle COULD result in like a $10,000 federal fine. I've never personally heard of anyone getting the fine, but it might not be worth the chance.


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

If you remove the Cat the truck will not run right with out buying a programmer of some type. The O2 sensors monitor the change of the Cat with out the change the O2 sensor will make the truck run lean or rich and lack power.


----------



## gotsnow? (Mar 28, 2007)

Green Grass;968923 said:


> If you remove the Cat the truck will not run right with out buying a programmer of some type. The O2 sensors monitor the change of the Cat with out the change the O2 sensor will make the truck run lean or rich and lack power.


i'm not quite sure what you are trying to say near the middle to the end of your statment.... my truck already doesnt run right because there are exhaust leaks right before and right after my current cat. my O2 sensor is brand new too, if that will make a difference. Also, I plan to continue running my muffler, so I'll still have back pressure.


----------



## gotsnow? (Mar 28, 2007)

DeereFarmer;968488 said:


> Just remember that removing the cat on your vehicle COULD result in like a $10,000 federal fine. I've never personally heard of anyone getting the fine, but it might not be worth the chance.


I'm not sure how anyone but my exhaust shop would know I removed it, no emissions tests in Indiana. I suppose if I sold it to someone from another state they might get screwed though...


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Keep the cat!!! Having the cat removed only ads to the richness the engine will run. Sure it might have a richer sound but the fumes will be anoying. If you have a rear sliding window you will smell a huge difference.


----------



## gotsnow? (Mar 28, 2007)

understood on running richer, however it'll cost easily $250 or more to replace the exsisting cat. Only around 125 to get a Y and the additional 2.5" pipe to replace from the manifolds back to just ifo the muffler. I understand I will lose a little fuel mileage, but w/ the current exhaust leaks ifo and after the cat now I might alreadt be losing that mileage. I can put up w/ a smell, I'm worried about if my truck will still run alright.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

gotsnow?;969223 said:


> I'm not sure how anyone but my exhaust shop would know I removed it, no emissions tests in Indiana. I suppose if I sold it to someone from another state they might get screwed though...


I honestly don't knwo how they'd catch you. I don't have emissions here on my diesel, but I left the cat on when I did my exhaust system for a just in case thing. Besides my cat is fine.


----------



## OldPowerWagon (Jan 11, 2010)

gotsnow?;969223 said:


> I'm not sure how anyone but my exhaust shop would know I removed it, no emissions tests in Indiana.
> 
> 
> > O.K., first lets straighten this out, maybe not where _you_ are in Indiana, but there sure as hell are where I am in Indiana! ussmileyflag
> ...


----------



## fireboy6413 (Sep 28, 2008)

My brother in law, when he first got a dodge 5.9 he removed the muffler and cat, replaced it with flex pipe


----------



## gotsnow? (Mar 28, 2007)

fireboy6413;970257 said:


> My brother in law, when he first got a dodge 5.9 he removed the muffler and cat, replaced it with flex pipe


And......?


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Look for the aftermarket one size fits all cats. Here in canada they are 80-150 max....Or try the scrap yard and find a clean and rust free y pipe and cat, my self factory pipes are the best fitting and lasting.


----------



## bigmudder77 (Dec 5, 2007)

dont cut it out hollow it out thats what i did to my 1995 1500 it didnt throw any codes and it ran better had more power and got better gas milage but there worth money so id cut it out but then you can see when you look down there that the cat is gone and then you can get a fine 

but ya id do it its old enough to not really hurt any thing my new truck forget it there is all kinds of sensors going in it but the old cars and trucks that i had i never had a cat on them id buy the car or truck and cut the cat off and weld up a new pipe trust me no emissions its worth it but if you sell it you need to tell them that the cat is gone or just say wont pass emissions and you would be fine


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

gotsnow?;969522 said:


> understood on running richer, however it'll cost easily $250 or more to replace the exsisting cat. Only around 125 to get a Y and the additional 2.5" pipe to replace from the manifolds back to just ifo the muffler. I understand I will lose a little fuel mileage, but w/ the current exhaust leaks ifo and after the cat now I might alreadt be losing that mileage. I can put up w/ a smell, I'm worried about if my truck will still run alright.


You can get a universal fit converter from Summit Racing for under $70 shipped.


----------



## 99dodgeramsport (Jan 6, 2010)

I took mine off my 99 with a 5.2 and it gets better mileage and never threw a code yet, but it does seriously lack power so maybe I'll look into that


----------



## LBZ_Dan (Feb 21, 2007)

You should have no problems with removing the converter. I used to have a 94 Dakota with a 5.2 with a custom exhaust. It had shorty headers, custom made y pipe(larger dia.), and a custom built 3" exhaust. The truck ran great, no codes, and a good increase in power(.5 sec faster 1/4 mile times). Can't say about fuel economy becasue I never could keep my foot out of it!


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm looking at doing the same thing on my truck (in my sig). I just don't know if I want to replace the cat yet or just even hollow it out, The mileage is already bad so 1-2mpg more or less doesnt really phase me. I'm more concerned with not having the cat and messing something up or throwing codes left and right.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

DAFFMOBILEWASH;969368 said:


> Keep the cat!!! Having the cat removed only ads to the richness the engine will run. Sure it might have a richer sound but the fumes will be anoying. If you have a rear sliding window you will smell a huge difference.


But not on the Diesels? The older rams did not have cats. Hollow the cat out and take it to a metal collector and get some $$$ for the stuff inside of it. They had issues in Montreal I think people stealing them out from under cars.


----------



## nevrnf (Oct 12, 2005)

If you are removing a cat on a OBD 2 vehicle you will have issues. The engine management system need to see a difference between pre and post cat o2's readings. By removing the cat you will have a check engine light and possibly a lean condition as the factory tollerance is only about 20% + - from stock for fuel delivery/enrichment. They use to sell a O2 sim that you plugged in the rear O2 to give the ecm a false reading. A tuner might have the ability to fool it. In IL they no longer test vehicles that are over 10 years old so a 98 and older will not have to test any more. The 99 will have 1 last test still.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

My 93 W350 had two of them!!! One for each bank!!! The newer diesels have them on 06 and up Dodges I think. 

I still can't figure out why people always think removing the cats will give them such a HP increase. Keep the cats and change the cams. If it is the noise factor remove the mufflers and keep the cats. The enviroment will love you!!


----------

